# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY Bottom Drain Palsu

## fajarhto

Sepi yah thread DIY ... ini saya buat rame-in saja  :Juggle: 

Kebetulan lagi mau pasang BD baru, kalau beli yang asli mahal jadilah buat yang palsu, hehehe... gak jiplak kok, yah sesuai dengan fungsi dasar BD, menyedot air dan kotoran kemudian di salurkan ke pipa chamber settlement/kotor atau masuk RDF atau ADF yah yang lagi booming ..  :Der: 

Dibawah ini keperluannya :

* Ini untuk BD 4-inch

- Tutup atau istilahnya DOP yang bisa di buka dan tutup (ada 2 bagian terpisah, tutup berulir dan pipa berulir)
- Sock 4-inch yang besar tebal
- Pipa 1/2-inch secukupnya ..
- Pipa T 1/2-inch yang ditengahnya ada drat.
- Sock 1/2-inch
- Sock yang drat nonjol/male 1/2-inch
- Lem pipa pvc
- Semen
- Pasir
- Air
- Sekrup
- Plastik yang cekung (nanti lihat gambarnya aja di bawah)

Alat2nya:
- Bor 
- Obeng
- Mata bor ukuran 25mm(disesuaikan saja)
- gergaji besi kecil
- Penggaris
- spidol permanen
- Sendok semen
- Ember semen
- Bangku kecil/jojodok buat duduk biar gak cangkeul  :Heh: 




Prosesnya ikutan gambar aja yah, susah di terangkan dengan tangan apalagi mulut ...

Prosesnya di bagi menjadi 3 bagian:
1. Pembuatan BD
2. Pembuatan tutup BD


*1. Pembuatan BD*

Ambil dopnya, lalu digarisi yang lurus di kedua sisi yang berseberangan seperti gambar dibawah:



Kalau sudah di garisi, ambil mata bornya lalu di garisi lagi melingkari dan agak di ujung bawah dari dop, lakukan di kedua sisi berseberangan juga.



Pasang mata bornya di lubang yang telah disediakan di bor ..


Mulai bor ... rrrrrr, jangan lupa di kedua sisi berseberangan bukan bersebelahan ..

Seperti gambar dibawah hasilnya ...


Kalau sudah selesai dengan dop, mari kita lanjutkan dengan proses selanjutnya... sebelumnya kita minum dulu ...aaaaach..

Ambil sock 1/2-inch, garisi di tengah2nya lalu di potong menjadi 2



Lalu potong pipa 1/2-inch secukupnya, lihat gambar di bawah


Apabila sudah, di coba masukan terlebih dahulu potongan pipa ke dalam sock, ambil sisi yang bukan potongan tadi..karena sudah pasti tidak akan muat .. dua2nya ya, baru kita ambil penampang BD dan pipa T lalu susun seperti gambar di bawah



Di kiri dan kanannya akan terlihat bagian yang menonjol, harap di potong sampai rata dengan dop, perhatikan hasilnya di gambar bawah

Sebelum dipotong :


Sesudah dipotong:


Jadinya seperti ini:


Langkah terakhirnya adalah ambil sock 4-inch lalu di baluri lem pipa di sisi *dalamnya*, kemudian ambil penampang BD yang sudah jadi, di baluri lem pipa bagian *luarnya,* lihat gambarnya


Tekan sampai mentok ...

jadilah ...




*2. Pembuatan tutup BD*

Ayo kita lanjutkan ... 

Ambil pipa 1/2-inch, lalu kita garisi untuk batas adukan semen dan pasir yang akan kita tuang kedalam plastik cekung, untuk contoh ini tingginya 3,5cm saja, agar tidak terlalu tebal.. tergantung dari plastik cekungnya loh .... jangan pinjam penggorengan abang2 nasi goreng gila ya... udah seperti payung, kolam nanti ketutupan ..  :Peace:  



Ambil bor atau obeng kemudian tusukan empat sisi pipa tadi dengan sekrup seperti di bawah, gunanya untuk menahan pipa dengan adukan sehingga tidak mudah lepas saat di pasang nanti.


Kalau sudah, mulai dengan menempatkan pipa yang sudah ada sekrup di tengah2 plastik cekung, lalu siramkan adukannya setinggi yang tadi di garisi, contoh ini adalah 3,5cm.


Setelah kering dan kencaaang, jadinya seperti dibawah


Dah selesai prosesnya... sekarang kita sambungan BD dan tutupnya.

*
Penggabungan BD dan tutupnya*

Pasang sock drat male ke BD, seperti gambar


Selanjutnya colok deh tutup BD ke dalam ujung sock dratnya .. blesss



Jadilah BD Palsu....


Jarak BD dengan tutupnya disesuaikan saja dengan memotong pipanya, kalau cerita dari teman2 sih di sekitaran 5cm yah, bisa juga tergantung dari flow sirkulasi kolam yah ... saya tidak bisa jawab karena tergantung dari kondisi yang tidak sedikit...

Salam DIY Koi-s.

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Mantabbbbb.... Super kreatif

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agustinus Leonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agustinus Leonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

